# Magia General > Teoría de la Magia >  ¿Quien es un mago?

## lchemist

Este es un  tema basico, que teiene tantas opiniones como cuantas personas las vierten.

Las profesiones tienen criterios que determinan quien puede ejercerlas, asi para ser medico, abogado, ingeniero o quimico, una persona tiene que haber cursado los estudios correspondientes.

Con las artes el criterio es mas flexible, uno puede ir a un conservatorio de musica, o escuela de artes plasticas y obtener un titulo. ¿Pero cuando uno es musico? ¿Cuando tiene un diplomas? ¿Cuando compone?

Aun mas flexible es el campo de las artes escenicas, ¿Cuando es uno actor? ¿o cantante? ¿O bailarin? 

En nuestro caso ¿Cuando una persona puede ser considerada como un mago? He conocido gente que solo sabe dos o tres trucos elementales (sin exagerar,) y ya se ofrecen como magos para fiestas infantiles.
¿Existe algun criterio? ¿Hay alguna edad minima? ¿Alguna experienci o conocimientos minimos?

Me gustaria leer sus opiniones

Luis

----------


## Dramagic

Es un tema un poco delicado. Yo considero Mago a aquel que, no solo conoce algunos juegos sino que DOMINA esos juegos...aquel qeu es capaz de provocar una atmósfera mágica adecuada y deja en los espectadores la sensación de haber visto magia.....aquel que conoce y estudia tanto las técnicas de los juegos, como la teoria (psicologia, presentación, etc) mágica. Mago seria aquel que es capaz de montar una sesión de magia de calidad...

   Pero también hay otros tipos de magos que no han actuado en su vida...y sin embargo también son magos...a estos les caracteriza precisamente ese estudio y dedicación pr la magia...ese saber de conocimientos, la experiencia de los años y el amor a este arte.

  Pero sobre todo, Mago es aquel que AMA la magia, que la SIENTE dentro de si mismo cada vez que ensaya o actua, que la VIVE y que siente una profunda OBSESIÓN por la magia......

  Es sólo una opinión un poco exagerada......  :Wink:

----------


## altacartomagia

Hola.
Hace poco estuve hablando de eso con mi mujer.
Hay algo que la comunidad magica parece no entender, y que sin embargo es aceptado por otras comunidades artisticas, y es esto:
No todo el que esta relacionado con la magia es MAGO.
Que alguie sepa como se hace un truco no lo define como mago. Simplemente es alguien que sabe como se hace un truco.

Una persona puede relacionarse con la magia de muchas maneras, todas distintas, pero a la vez validas, profundas, y artisticas.
Permitanme esta analogia: no todo aquel que esta en contacto con el cine es un actor.
Puedes ser director. O productor. O critico de cine. O un erudito en cine. O un fanatico de ir al cine. O un actor. O director de fotografia. O especialista en castings. Y asi, todo lo que se te ocurra. 

En magia, en cambio, eso no lo entienden. Si te relacionas mas o menos profudamente con la magia, tenes que ser MAGO.
NO!!!!!!
Puedes ser un aficionado, MUY serio y tecnico, y sin embargo no ser mago.
Podes ser un erudito en magia, y no ser mago.
Podes producir espectaculos de magia, y no ser mago.
O podes, efectivamente, ser mago.
Mago, en el contexto estricto que estamos compartiendo, significa artista que ejecuta un programa o show de magia ante publico desconocido para el mago, logrando asombro y emocion en sus espectadores. Igualmente, esta idea debe adaptarse y matizarse a muchas situaciones; por ejemplo, el mago mesa por mesa no presenta un programa en cada mesa. 
Pero creo que la idea general se entiende.

Por lo tanto, es perfectamente valido que seas una persona que tiene 10000 videos, leyo 75000 libros y va a todos los congresos, y sin embargo no seas mago (en el sentido antes expresado). Podes ser un critico de magia, o producir magia, o inventar trucos, o asesorar inclusive a un mago. Y ello no es una capitis diminutio; el actor necesita del director, del productor, del fanatico y del simple espectador. Lo mismo ocurre en magia.
Por ultimo, es dable apuntar que estas pseudo categorias o etiquetas que esbozo pueden mezclar. Personalmente, yo soy una mezcla de varias de ellas. Trabajo de mago cuando puedo, trato de inventar mis propias rutinas, escribo sobre magia, etc.

En fin, espero que el punto que quiero señalar se haya entendido.

Slds.

Daniel de Urquiza
AltaCartomagia
Argentina

----------


## Nabil

El detalle acerca de quien es mago o no... no depende de nosotros, porque no hay una medida estandar, en la magia está muy involucrada la personalidad de cada quien, asi que ningun otro "entusiasta" podria decir *objetivamente* que eres mago... el mago debe ser un artista integral, que tenga buen manejo de las tecnicas que emplea (las otras no importan), respeto hacia el arte de la magia, que tenga buena presencia ante su publico y logre sorprender a este o en todo caso a la gran mayoria, listo... para *mi* eso es un mago, que hay unos mejores que otros... pos si... pero si cumple con esos 4 requerimientos es un mago. Para estudios más largos tenemos los escritos de Norberto Jansenson: "Ser mago" despues de eso... y sumado a todo lo que se ha venido debatiendo desde que a alguien hace mucho tiempo le nació esta interrogante, _parece_ superfluo... aunque si algo debemos aprender del ilusionismo es que... las cosas no son lo que parecen...

----------


## Jordi

Hola a todos!

Respondiendo a este tema, creo que mago se define a la persona que hace magia.

Que quiero decir con esto?

Pues que no te hace falta saber todos los juegos mágicos del mundo mundial para ser un buen mago. Seguro que hay magos que tan solo con unos cuantos juegos son capaces de asombrar y deslumbrar mucho  más a un público expectante que no otros.

Lógicamente cuanto más grande sea tu repertorio, mucho mejor. 

Pero con esto no quiero decir que con dos truquillos te hagas mago... todo tiene su tiempo y para ello se necesita mucha paciencia. Cuando creas que tu magia es verdadera entonces estarás preparado para ser mago (o eso es lo que creo).

P.D.
Soy nuevo en este mundillo y creo bastante en la magia, por eso, no dejo de asombrarme cada dia un poquito más.

Me gusta creer en ello!!!

Un abrazo!    :Wink:

----------


## ignoto

Solamente soy un aficionado, llevo poco tiempo y solamente actúo para mis amigos o familiares y en privado.
No he cobrado nunca por hacer magia ni tengo la intención de dedicarme a esto.
No solamente soy el peor mago que existe, sinó que tengo el repertorio mas ínfimo que os podaís imaginar.

A pesar de ello, cuando hago una producción de cartas delante de mis hijos o hago desaparecer un pañuelo con el fp para ellos...

Sus ojos me dicen que soy MAGO.


No se me ocurre mejor definición de la palabra mago ni me importa si existe otra.

Mis disculpas.

----------


## txoler

La magia es una de mis mayores aficiones, como también lo es el fútbol. Pero yo no me considero ni mago ni futbolista. Si nos preguntamos "quién es futbolista?", creo que todos más o menos estaremos de acuerdo en que futbolista es aquel que dedica gran parte de su tiempo y vida profesional a jugar a fútbol. En este sentido, mago sería aquel que dedica gran parte de su tiempo y vida profesional a hacer magia.
Por tanto yo no sería ni mago ni futbolista, pero cuando gano un partido de fútbol, o cuando dejo asombrado al público con algún truco de magia, me siento el mejor futbolista y el mejor mago del mundo.

----------


## JAVIER P.

Amigo Luis:

De acuerdo, habrá tantas definiciones como personas lo intenten.

El DRAE dice:

Ilusionista.- Persona que por juego o profesión practica el ilusionismo.

No se complica demasiado la vida, ¿verdad? 

Lo que sí es cierto es que también le da cabida a los aficionados a la magia.

Recuerdo a magos que separaban a algunos aficionados, llamándolos aficionados a las "cosas" de la magia. Otros, los denominaban "magos de sillón", otros. "miromagos". 

Por tanto, parece que en lo que se está de acuerdo es que para ser mago (ilusionista), se debe "practicar" el ilusionismo, entendiendo la acción de practicar, el ejercicio de la función de ilusionista ante público (aquel que efectúa hechos sorprendentes que en apariencia no se explican o se apartan de las leyes naturales).

Me queda claro que si mi contacto exclusivo en la magia fuera escribir en este foro, no sería mago.

Admitamos la definición. 

Mago es el que ejercita la función de hacer hechos sorprendentes ante público (por supuesto, mediante ardides ocultos) y que en apariencia se apartan, estos efectos, del comportamiento de las leyes naturales.

Así pues, no es indispensable su ejercicio profesional para ser mago.

En el foro damos un paso más de rosca a la tuerca, y entramos en matices de cualificación. Por supuesto, que hay magos con mayores condiciones que otros. Pasa en todas las actividades. Pero no porque existan, invalidan a los de inferiores condiciones.

En fin es un tema que puede cundir mucho, y por ello, con toda probabilidad, seguiremos hablando...

Saludos.

----------


## Kiko

Mago: individuo que hace magia.

Y ahora quien define qué es magia...  Gabi, tú mismo... :P

Saludos mágicos (sea lo que sea que signifique esto)
Kiko.

----------


## Gabi

Creo que la respuesta de IGNOTO es muy acertada. 
Me gustaría señalar que el debate sería otro si se aludiera a prestimano o ilusionista. Es interesante constatar que no se hace mención de ninguna de ellas, lo que lo complicaría (o enriquecería) notablemente. Pero ¿por qué no hacer como otras artes cuando distinguen entre dos naturalezas del sujeto? Por ejemplo, en literatura distinguen entre ESCRITOR Y NARRADOR. El primero es la persona que escribe, medita la obra, la rectifica, se guía por sus preferencias y manías lingüísticas, estructura, etc. El segundo es la voz narrativa mediante la que se introduce en la obra escrita: protagonista, testigo, omnisciente, y otras de nuevo cuño en este siglo como el diálogo interior o el multiperspectivismo, etc. En cualqueir caso, el escritor se ?ficcionaliza? en la obra. Lo mismo ocurre en el teatro al distinguir entre ACTOR Y PERSONAJE. En este caso, el actor sabe todo del personaje, pero como personaje debe olvidar el conocimiento total de la obra en cuanto actor, para vivirla en el presente de la actiación.
(Añado aquí que el mago suele actuar desde su conocimiento del final, es decir, desde el efecto que ya sabe que se va a producir y que orienta sus pasos, lo que le induce a seguir el proceso del juego como medio para ese final conocido y consciente, anulando en mayor o menor medida la condición de arte del tiempo y por tanto del presente de su representación (de arte vivo) que es todo juego de magia en acto.)
	En magia podemos utilizar PRESTIMANO Y MAGO del mismo modo. El pretímano es, como el escritor o el actor, los que preparan la obra, el papel a representar, y todo lo que eso implica. Por su parte el mago es la ?presencia ficcional? que actúa y por tanto, al modo del actor, vive desde el presente de la representación, viviendo cada instante en cuanto tal sin condicionarlo a un final que interpretativamente no debería anticipar.
	Según esto, un mago sólo puede serlo en acto, es decir, cuando realiza magia: que sea buena o mala, mejor o peor realizada, con carácter profesional o como mera afición, cobrando o gratis son aspectos marginales, importantes, pero marginales. El castellano es muy rico en adjetivos para considerar a un mago (que actúa) bien, profesionalmente (¿qué vive de ello?), buen ejecutante o genial intérprete, altruista o pesetero, etc.
	Un mago es, desde luego, una figura compeja encarnada en la figurea del prestímano, sujeto psicofísico único y diferenciado capaz de dotar a ese mago en acto, a través del prestímano creador, de una ética (modo de ser) y una estética (modo de hacer) diferente. Ya no tanto mejor o peor, pero sí distinta a cualquier otra.
	Si la magia se produce en acto (para lo cual nunca hay garantías) es a través de un prestímano encarnado en mago que, como en literatura, puede aplicar un yo mágico testigo (El Cochecito de Juan Tamariz), protagonista (La Dama Inquieta de Arturo de Ascanio) u omniscinete (Suit Apparition de José Carroll).
	En cualquier caso es alguien que hace magia a otro/s, sea un anciano o un niño. Y sí, el mago cuando lo es, sólo puede descubrirse, reflejarse como tal en los ojos admirados de aquellos con quienes comparte su arte. Si esa experiencia la ha sentido IGNOTO, felicidades y envidia sana. Quizás somos tan sólo el sueño de otro, un sueño que a nosotros cada día nos cuesta más experimentar... Aprender a ser profano de nuevo es una tarea difícil pero también esencial. ¿cómo hacerlo?

----------


## Ferrarotti

Yo comparto la opinion de Dramagic en un 100% pero tambien quiero decir que lo magos o como quieran llamarnos tambien somos personas que tratamos de lograr que la gente pueda ver mas lejos de lo que ve todos los dias en sus vidas, personas que tratamos de ilusionar, conmover, alegrar, y divertir a otros... seguramente hay  algunos que logran este fin mas rapido y otros no.
Para mi es mas importante el fin que el rotulo que me puedan poner...
Saludos a todos!!!

----------


## Calysto

Mi opinion no difiere mucho de las multiples respuestas que aqui ya se han dado, aunque, yo si tengo una opinion un poco personal. Logicamente para mi, el que alguien sea Mago, no refiere que tenga o no que saber muchas o pocas tecnicas o manipulaciones o juegos; con el mero hecho, de que yo sienta la magia, en su saber hacer me es suficiente, con cuatro juegos que yo vea, que sienta, que me emocione, puede ser mas fuerte que un mago consagrado que tenga un repertotio de cientos de juegos, pero que no sienta lo mismo o practicamente nada, por mucha experiencia que tenga. Lamagia a veces se lleva, con 2 juegos o con 50. Mago es alguien especial. Yo vi a Jorge Blass actuar una vez, y este joven Mago de 24 años, me hizo sentir mas que muchos Magos de 50 o más que tambien he tenido la oportunidad de presenciarlos. La verdad,es un tema delicado como para dar una respuesta certera, supongo que cada uno considerará a este o aquel mago, y al otro y al de mas alla, pues no. Un magico Saludo!!   :P

----------


## mochilo24

Yo llevo un año y solo lo hago por hobiee , en le trabajo ya estan cansados de mi y la gente cuando me ven dicen mira ya va el mago hascrnos algun juego, por lo tanto mago es un significado que se le pude dar a cualquier persona no creo que solo sea a los que hav¡cen un determinado tipo de juegos, para concretar creo que mago es aquel que hace magia sea la que sea y los juegos que sean

----------


## Dani

Para mi es tan simple como diferenciar a un profesional con un aficionado, el mago yo considero al profesional que cobra por la magia y ensaya diariamente, a un aficionado que como yo lleva 7 años aprendiendo magia pero a su ritmo, sin pretensiones de profesionalizarme y solo como aficion.
es mi opinion.

----------


## carmen

para mi un mago es el que haciendo una muy buena presentación de un  truco de magia crea un ambiente de ilusión, fantasía i emoción al público. Es aquel que nos hace pasar a la época en que éramos niños y existia la magia.  Es aquel que nos llena de ilusión haciendo posible lo imposible utilizando trucos.

----------


## eidanyoson

¿Qúe es un mago?

¿Y tú me lo preguntas?

Mago soy yo.

Becquer dixit.

----------


## ignacio_valentino

Magia: un termino un tanto complicado, un tanto mistico un tanto antiguo, es una de las artes mas antiguas del mundo, eso no olviden jamas, esta puesto en el subconciente e todo el mundo y todo el mundo sabe a que se refiere el tema, por muy vaga que sea la apreciación... se conoce y se ha escuchado hablar de ella...
El Adquirir un libro o quizas el Truco mas caro del muno y el mejor no custa mucho, mas que un par de Dolares... pero com todos han dicho, el perfeccionar, pulir, actuar tus trucos, que adquieran vida propia ya es otro cuento... el dominar el publico y ser capaz, de crear es Omnubilante Atmosfera magiaca, que te permite delante de tus espectadores ser un verdadero Mago realizar verdaderos Milagros, es llo que lleva tiempo y dedicacion, estudiar tu Charl, Tus movimientos, tu mirada y hasta el color de tu ropa, son los factores que permitiran que el publico o mejor dicho la reaccion del publico quizas en un solo juego, crean que han visto delante de susu hojos Verdadera Magia y que la a hecho esa persona vestida de colores divertido y ahora creo que es un mago, "Es mas, ne ha hecho creer nuevamente en la Magia.....

saludos Valentino

----------


## Tucu

Es una pregunta interesante... pero esa respuesta la va a ir descubriendo cada uno. 
A mi modo de entender tiene que existir una dualidad y es en primer término saberse MAGO. Soy mago porque me siento como tal, me esfuerzo para ello, trabajo para serlo... aunque sea un aficionado, aunque recién esté comenzando el convencimiento inicial debe ser muy íntimo, muy mio.
Pero por otro lado también existe el público, quién se deleita con tu presentación, tu rutina.

Solo en esta dualidad el Mago toma forma y llega a ser tal.
Convencido de si mismo y motivado por el público.

----------


## nachopz

mago es aquel que no cabe por la puerta!

----------


## Gandalf

Yo estoy mucho más en la idea de Ignoto.

Mago es aquella persona que es capaz de producir en las personas que lo contemplan la sensación de que es capaz de romper las leyes que rigen su mundo, y que lo hace con la intención de maravillar y de generar dudas en ellos.

No hace falta que sea profesional, eso solo permite vivir de la magia, pero cobrar no da la categoría de mago a nadie. No es necesario tener un gran repertorio, eso solo da variedad a la presentación. Ni siquiera tener un gran conocimiento teórico y práctico de la magia. Eso solo te convierte en erudito.

Recordemos aquel desgraciado del Mago Enmascarado que se dedicaba a romper la ilusión de la magia descubriendo los trucos al público. ¿Ese es un mago? Vivía de la magia, cobrando por cada expectáculo. Se sabía gran cantidad de trucos pues destrozó múltiples juegos. Y era capaz de describir cada elemento de la magia que representaba, con lo que sabía de lo que hablaba. Pero... ¿Era MAGO?

Yo creo que no.

Mago soy yo desde el día en que representando la levitación frente a mi madre, ella salió corriendo de la habitación para llamar al resto de la familia para que me viesen volar. Mi hermano me pidió que se lo repitiese dos veces pues no se creia lo que acababa de ver, incrédulo de él... Eso es un mago.

Con todo cariño para los que creen en los magos.

Magooo
 :o

----------


## Asdetrebol

No es tan complicado...mago es quien hace magia...jajajaja...y hacer magia es hacer ocurrir algo q fisicamente se considera imposible y q no sepan como!!! En el fondo ser capaz de generar ilusion.

----------


## Dragon1

Queda alguien por aqui, desde el anyo pasado? (perdonar, no tengo enye ni acentos...Inglaterra...)

  Tengo 39 anyos y siempre me gusto la magia.
  Vine a Inglaterra hace unos 10, a empezar en el mundo de los efectos especiales, asi que de algun modo llevo todo ese tiempo siendo mago. Porque crear un efecto frente a la camara es crear ilusion y en definitiva, magia.

  Por otro lado, hace solo unos nueve meses que me he puesto a estudiar y practicar cartomagia, magia manipulativa, close-up, a usar con aplomo y confianza el FP...
Tengo la intencion de poder ganarme la vida con ello, porque es lo que mas me gusta... CREAR ILUSION! :o 

Ahora bien, hace unos cuatro anyos, visitando a mi amigazo Periko, (ya sabeis, cuando vives fuera...vuelves a casa por navidad, como en el anuncio... y se monta la fiesta!) pues nos juntamos unos doscientos mil (bueno, mas o menos) en su casa. Habia un ambiente agradable y de fiesta. Mi ahijado Pedro que no llegaba al anyo, lloraba como un descosido al otro lado de la habitacion en brazos de alguien que trataba de callarlo antes de pasarlo a otra persona.

Periko, ni corto ni perezoso, sin dejar de hablar conmigo... paro la pelota que iba hacia el cristal, cogio al crio, le puso la chupeta y lo callo y se echo una cocacola. Mi hermano Juan dijo... "ESO ES MAGIA"

Bueno, saludos y por aqui nos vemos.

----------


## SANTONJA

el Mago es un creador de magia, ilusionismo. ¿Pero cuando se considera mago? Cuando tienes ante tí a un profesional, un estudioso, un amante de la magia, un comunicador de la magia, un maestro....

----------


## Alejandro Diaz

Yo creo que un buen mago n es solo el que hace trucos si no un buen mago es el que hace creer al publico que deverdad tiene algo de esa magia que el mago esta intentando ensenar. 

Eso es la magia para mi. y para ti?

----------


## Martin Almada

Mago: quien ilusiona o encanta. Aca en argentina, hay un ventrilocuo, MArcelo (y su compañero Cirilo) sucesor de Chasman (y su compañero Chirolita). Cuando murió Chasman, estabamos todos en un congreso en BUenos Aires y a Marcelo le tocaba actuar con Cirilo. Obviamente, le dedico su acto a Chasman y dijo...
"USTEDE SE PREGUNTARAN QUE HACE ACA(EN UN CONGRESO DE MAGIA) UNA PERSONA HACIENDO HABLAR A UN MUÑECO... CUANDO HABLABA CHIROLITA, NO HABLABA, CHASMAN, EL QUE HABLA ES EL MUÑECO"
lA MAGIA ES HACER POSIBLE LO IMPOSIBLE. Mago es quien logra hacer seaparecer la Causa del Efecto (en terminos mas de Ascanio, que se reducen a pura filosofia)
Esto es solo para aportar, ya que como dice el primer post, cada uno tiene siu definicion.

----------


## diegoelbati

me extraña muchachos que en un foro de magos no sepan lo que es un mago.
un mago es una persona que logra hacer posible lo imposible, pero no por medio de trucos, sino con su condicion de mago. los magos hacen magia.
tambien es verdad que no hay muchos magos, yo como la mayoria de las personas que estan aca solo somos interpretes de trucos que compramos en tiendas de trucos de magia, los mas osados pueden crearlos ellos mismos, pero mago lo que se dice mago son muy pocos, para ser mago hay que nacer mago, pero tambien es cierto que muhas veces no lo sabemos y que pasa mucho tiempo hasta que descubrimos que somos magos.  ¿Acaso no lo sabian?


por cierto: 

¿es probable que mi taza de cafe flote sin necesidad de un reel?

----------


## BITTOR

Si y yo soy un caballero Jedi concebido por "la fuerza" para mantener en equilibrio el universo.  :Lol:   Percibo cierta conmocion en "la fuerza" joven padawame. 

Por cierto, muy interesante lo que cuenta Gabi; somos prestimanos pero cuando actuamos es cuando hacemos el papel de magos, solo ahi es cuando somos magos. 

Dijo Gandalf: Mago es aquella persona que es capaz de producir en las personas que lo contemplan la sensación de que es capaz de romper las leyes que rigen su mundo, y que lo hace con la intención de maravillar y de generar dudas en ellos. 

Pienso como tu Gandalf.  :Wink:

----------


## Antonioooo

a mí, lo cierto es que la palabra mago no me dice gran cosa y tengo un problema en este sentido: 
me gusta, me apasiona y me divierte de forma casi obsesiva el CÓMO lograr que suceda algo a lo que no se le pueda dar una explicación cuando luego resulta que sí que la tiene. Todos los medios y los obstáculos que hay que salvar por el camino para lograr eso basandose en que la cabeza humana es definitivamente defectuosa, comprobar cómo reconoce y procesa cosas pero dentro de un límite como si de un ordenador se tratara y es por esto por lo que me parece tan interesante y tan exclusivo ponerse por encima de éste hecho y poder verlo y analizarlo con rigurosidad y objetividad.

Me motiva mucho todo ésto, pero no me motiva tanto llegar a ser mago, llegar a ser conocido o reconocido como mago, seguramente porque esté muy lejos de serlo y no tenga ese gusanillo o ilusión.

-Quiero ser mago? 
-no estoy seguro

----------


## pablo de oz

recurdo que cuando empece...comence clases con un "maestro" , lo tenia loco preguntandole como es esto y como es lo otro y esto se hace asi?...mi "maestro" me dijo lo siguiente:"existen presentadores de trucos y magos"..."que queres ser?"...rspondí de inmediato: MAGO!!!...me dijo..."muy bien...te voy a contar quien es Juan tamariz..."


Años despúes...leí algo de Juan que me conmovió...El se cuestionaba que eramos...como lograbamos lo que hacíamos...y trrataba de responderse a diferentes situaciones e hipótesis...

(perdón de antemano si no lo digo bien...hace años que lo leí)...la teoría de Juan es que en ese "instante" que el público se ilusiona...aunque sea tan solo un segundo...el públio SIENTE la sensación mágica...los sentimientos son VERDAD, son REALIDAD...ergo ese instante es real...la magia es real...la magia existe...


somos magos de verdad todos aquellos que logremos aunque sea...ese 
segundo de ilusión`pura.

----------


## Solitude

Yo creo que la respuesta se halla en como nos ven los demás, no en lo que opinemos de nosotros mismos. Para un niño un mago quizás sea la persona que le hace un truco que a sus ojos resulta maravilloso, aunque sea de hecho más bien simplón (esto tiene mucho que ver con la idea que expresa ignoto). Sin embargo para otro metido en el mundo de la magia, esa persona no será más que un simple aficionado. Por eso todos nos podemos sentir como magos dependiendo en que momento y con quién. 

Aparte de todo esto, vale más la capacidad para sorprender que el nivel de conocimiento en sí, porque se quiera o no, la magia es eso.... crear una ilusión. No siempre el que más sabe es el que puede crear mayores ilusiones. Y si no, ya veréis como sin saber demasiado gano el concurso de magia y sorprendo al jurado.

¡Que noooooo, que noooooo...que es bromaaaaa! Yo sí que os he sorprendido a vosotros PICONCILLOOOOS   :Wink:  Os lo habeís tragado... je je... ¡Hala!, ya tengo el título de MAG :P por derecho propio.

----------


## Nether

Puff.....Yo creo q todo lo q se ha dicho esta mal pero tambien es correcto. Quiero decir que el concepto de mago deberia ser definido por el propio gremio de los magos pero esto no pasa y por ello creo q la respuesta en buena medida resulta bastante subjetiva.
Yo en buena parte me inclino mas por lo que dice Dramagic y algunas cosas q han dicho algunos previamente.
Pero sobre todo para mi mago es aquel que tiene ciertos *conocimientos de magia*(no hace falta q sea una enciclopedia andante de magia), los sabe *aplicar en la practica*(de nada sirve q sepas como funciona un truco si no lo sabes hacer con tus propias manos) y con ello *consigue* como diria Rene Lavand, *"la belleza del asombro" en su publico*(para mi lo bonito de la magia son los momentos en que asombras a tu publico haciendoles pasar un rato ameno y agradable, da igual si lo haces con un super trucazo con una baraja super trucada en la q debes hacer uso de la practica totalidad de los Sleights of Hand de Darryl o con una simple pero bien ejecutada rutina de ambiciosa)
Basicamente, que tu actuacion consiga q esa persona se vaya a su casa y pueda decir: "el otro dia un *mago* me hizo tal y cual". Que dejes un recuerdo agradable en la gente mediante la practica de la magia.

----------


## JAMES NX

PARA MI UN MAGO DEBE SER ESA PERSONA QUE HACE QUE LAS PERSONAS QUE LO OBSERVAN CREAN QUE TODO ES POSIBLE POR MEDIO DE MAGIA.... QUE REALIZE LOS TRUCOS DE MANERA QUE LOS ESPECTADORES QUEDEN ESTUPEFACTOS... INCLUSO QUE TE COJAN MIEDO JAJAJAJ POR LO QUE HACES CLARO ESTA :twisted:

----------


## Dogma

Para mi un mago es aquel capaz de hacer magia mas alla de uno o dos trucos sencillos. Despues de todo, todos hemos comenzado de esa forma. Luego podemos discutir sobre el nivel que tienes como mago, desde principiante a experto, pero aunque seas principiante eres mago. 
Un detalle que no comparto es la necesidad de actuar en público para ser considerado mago. Yo me considero mago y no he actuado jamas en público. Ni creo que lo haga nunca. Me limito a hacer trucos a mis amigos y familiares. Sin que podais conocer mi técnica ¿Me hace eso menos mago que uno que actua frente al público? ¿Soy el único que ha visto actuaciones de magos que dan verguenza ajena?

----------


## Ayy

hum... yo creo que hay diferentes formas de verlo... para muchos un mago es un actor que se dedica a mentir a la gente, o no a mentirla sino a tergiversar la realidad que ven....  pero yo creo que un verdadero mago, es aquel que es capaz de compatir su magia con los demas... no solo realizarsela a otras personas, sino compartir la propia magia, ilusionar a los demas con un simple gesto....
esto tiene muchas formas de definirlo, asi que por aqui habra diversas acepciones, pero la mayoria sera similar...

----------


## javier1521

para mi un mago es aquel que con una cosa simple como pueden ser una moneda, unas cartas, o una caja de carton es capaz de llevar al publico sea una persona o 10.000 a un mundo en el que las leyes del mundo racional no existen, eso es un mago para mi. No es una persona que sabe hacer que de una moneda aparezcan dos, sino una persona que haga irse a casa al publico sin saber que demonios ha hecho ese tio para que de esa moneda que el le dio y que ahora tiene en la mano, el mago hizo que aparecieran dos. Un mago no es alguien que hace trucos de magia eso el que mas y el que menos conoce alguno, un mago es alguien que hace cosas imposibles (al menos para los ojos del publico).

----------


## trinity

para ser mago pienso que lo unico que hace falta es saber crear ilusiones,cuanto mas buenas mejor!!

----------


## Yonpiter

Nuestro amigo trinity se empeña en revivir magnificas conversaciones....

----------


## LONGSHOT

Si cuando despiertas, lo haces pensando en practicar magia, nuevos efectos, retos magicos, etc, relacionado con el tema y cuando te vas a acostar, continuas pensando en magia, sin duda, eres mago, puedes ejercer mas o menos, pero nadie te puede quitar esa dadicacion y pasion a tiempo completo, a mi modo de ver, eso ya te hace mago.

PD- La pregunta de esta seccion me a encantado, ya que creo que es algo que muchos nos hemos preguntado alguna vez.

----------


## Jeff

Somos magos porque lo dice nuestra tarjeta de presentacion:

*Jeff, longshot & Yonpiter*

                         Magos & estafadores

       Realizamos entretenimiento y perdida de dinero

              Precios economicos, 20 euros por cabezas.

                      Llamar al *555-555- 5rientes*

----------


## Yonpiter

> Somos magos porque lo dice nuestra tarjeta de presentacion:
> 
> *Jeff, longshot & Yonpiter*
> 
>                          Magos & estafadores
> 
>        Realizamos entretenimiento y perdida de dinero
> 
>               Precios economicos, 20 euros por cabezas.
> ...


*AHORA CON NUEVA SUCURSAL EN MARBELLA....*  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## alberhoudini

yo creo que un mago es cualquier persona que sea capaz de hacer un juego de magia a otra y seguidamente poder observar la cara de bobo que se la ha quedado al espectador tras a ver presenciado un milagro.
el que puede hacer magia, bien hecha. simplemente eso
p.d: aqui hay una maga muy wapa y no quiero decir el nombre de quien es Ella.

----------


## Cuasimago

espero que esto despeje alguna duda.

Yo soy músico y cobro por mis actuaciónes...- soy musico profesional.
Tengo amigos que no cobran por su música y son mucho mejores musicos que yo, por tanto son musicos.

Mago.- El que crea magia.
Mago profesional.- El que crea magia y cobra por ello
Aficionado .- El que quiere crear magia y de momento no lo consigue.
Cuasimago .- El que quiere crear magia y ya casi lo consigue.



Un saludo :twisted:

----------


## magomigue

para mi mago es el que aunque sea con juegos muy basicos y elementales es capaz de ilusionar a cualquiera que le vea realizarlos.



un saludo

----------


## luthipiero

¿quien es mago?, dices mientras clavas
En mi pupila tu pupila azul.

¡quien es mago! ¿Y tú me lo preguntas?
mago soy yo.

jijijijiji

----------


## MERLINLIGHT

Yo soy mago, ahora intento aprender ilusionismo.











  No me lo puedo creer en pocas palabras dije lo que sentia. ¡Yupiii!

----------


## Tereso

> Solamente soy un aficionado, llevo poco tiempo y solamente actúo para mis amigos o familiares y en privado.
> No he cobrado nunca por hacer magia ni tengo la intención de dedicarme a esto.
> No solamente soy el peor mago que existe, sinó que tengo el repertorio mas ínfimo que os podaís imaginar.
> 
> A pesar de ello, cuando hago una producción de cartas delante de mis hijos o hago desaparecer un pañuelo con el fp para ellos...
> 
> Sus ojos me dicen que soy MAGO.
> 
> 
> ...


Perdóname Ignoto pero no puedo estar más de acuerdo contigo... me hiciste recordar algunas cosas que me llevaron a las lágrimas... ¡Que hermosa es la magia!

Hace unas semanas falleció la madre de una mujer mayor muy querida por mi y tía de mi novia... En una merienda con ellas dos, por accidente salieron mis bicycle de mi bolsillo...  fué hermoso ver su cara sonreir y sus ojos completamente abiertos sin saber qué sucedió al ver su número escrito en mi brazo por su propia mano...

Gracias, Ignoto, por plasmar esas ideas que compartimos.


Saludos a todos, magos o no magos, profanos o aficionados  :Wink:

----------


## Flojo

Yo creo que el titulo de mago no te lo pones tu, te lo ponen los demas. Tu puedes decir que eres mago, pero mientras los demas, sin que los fuerces, digan que no, que solo conoces unos "trucos", no eres mago.

De todos modos creo que hay que tener cuidado y tratar de ser un poco modestos cuando decimos que somos esto o aquello. Si uno se conoce sabra quien es y lo que quiere ser, y que el camino para conseguirlo si aun no se ha llegado (y tambien si ya se ha logrado) pasa por el esfurezo y la superacion personal.

----------


## javier ezkerekotxa

> A pesar de ello, cuando hago una producción de cartas delante de mis hijos o hago desaparecer un pañuelo con el fp para ellos...
> 
> Sus ojos me dicen que soy MAGO.
> 
> 
> No se me ocurre mejor definición de la palabra mago ni me importa si existe otra.
> 
> Mis disculpas.


efectivamente, a mi tampoco.... 
me iba a poner a tratar de definirlo ,pero despues de eso...
si al final hasta me vas a caer bien ...
de la escuela de Socrates supongo?...

----------


## Sendal

Si haces el juego del boli que se dobla moviendo la mano de arriba abajo seriamos magos?,  e incluso con el juego del boli se puede ser mago, dentro de una buena atmósfera creada de ante mano, y si tocas doce cascabeles con una flauta seras músico? depende de la atmósfera tambien, aunque también   no es lo mismo que la toques con una guitarra eléctrica, un buen pedal y punteando a toda ostia, yo que se jeje es un ejemplo  pero si se te da bien, tienes tu estilo,te gusta, y los demás disfrutan.

----------


## Mago Aranda

un Mago es el que se entrega de por vida a la magia . el que  vive y muere por ella..el que cuando va a dormir aun esta pensando en la magia.el que al levantarse piensa de nuevo en ella. . mejorando practicando estudiando actuando.y al mismo tiempo disfrutando el mismo en la penumbra de la solitaria habitacion.el que se desvela a las 4 de la mañana y se pone a practicar de nuevo ..........aunque bien es cierto  que esto  no garantiza el exito .un Mago no es solo una persona que coge el canuto y el gran escuela  practique dichos juegos y salga a realizarlos a la gente. El Mago tiene que ser un artista que llegue al publico y para eso hace falta tener talento, si no llegas al publico .ya puedes hacer los juegos que quieras y con la manipulacion que quieras que vas listo ,al final el publico es el que te pone en tu sitio . el que dictamina si eres buen mago o no  .conozco muchos Magos que aun dedicandole toda la entrega y vida a la magia .son unos plastas actuando y aburren al personal..luego conozco a otros que dicen ser Magos y realmente son simples aficionados .y luego estan los tipicos truqueros los que utilizan 2 o tres juegos siempre los mismos para ligar o para sorprender algun amigo..
pues bien hay van las categorias de magos que para mi hay ...son 4

    1º   MAGOS.

    2º MAGUCHOS 

    3º  TRUQUEROS

    4º CAGABANDURRIAS

----------


## Shinoda

> .*el que se desvela a las 4 de la mañana y se pone a practicar de nuevo*



Eso no es un mago, es un enfermo mental.

----------


## shark

osea que juan tamariz es un enfermo mental , muy bien Shinoda, te has lucido.

pd: un mago es que hace MAGIA con mayusculas, no juegos, no trucos, magia.

----------


## Shinoda

No me digas que levantarse a las 4 de la mañana para hacer dobles volteos es algo normal, se puede ser un gran mago pero sin tener que hacer esas cosas.

----------


## Sendal

Perdona es que no pude evitar leerte
Que tiene de anormal levantarse para hacer dobles volteos.
y no sabia que la magia se reduzca a todo eso.
Que fácil es ser mago no!!!y que facil es ser un enfermo mental!!!
Aparte dobles volteos!!! que expresión mas peyorativa de lo que puede llegar a hacer un mago.
Si el mago hace dobles volteos, el pintor que hace garabatos.
y explicame una cosa, que diferencia hay en que sea de noche?
Al contrario yo creo que es una de las mejores horas, para pensar, practicar..ademas
Como si te levantes  a las tres de la mañana y te vas hacer footing!!!
que tonteria

te imaginas:
Oye Picasso!!! a donde vas tio que son las 4 de la mañana
no es que..me vino una idea... le voy a llamar las meni...
pasa pa cama anda, tu queeee, tas jamao o que!!!
no soy un enfermo mental y me voy a pintar las meninas

----------


## Zen

Jejeje...menos mal que no falta el sentido del humor.
¿Quien es musico, fotografo, pintor, karateka, actor, cantante, dibujante? pues.. todo aquel que practique su arte con amor. Podrá ser aficionado o profesional, será bueno, malo o "del monton" pero si tiene la actitud de ser "Aprendiz de mago" siempre (en las artes nunca se alcanza la perfección)...para mi : es mago.

----------

